# Mosquito Backpack Fogger



## LouisvilleGrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

Who has one? I currently spend about $800 a year on a pro service. I have an outdoor kitchen/fire pit that gets nightly use so it worth it. But the cost has been going up and the effectiveness down. I'm tempted to buy my own $300 Amazon sourced sprayer and give it a go. Anyone have experience with these? I'm thinking I need to rotate pesticides maybe? Haven't had a chance to spend a lot of time on the Google yet. Guidance appreciated.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

on Amazon there is a Petra plug in spray mister.i dont know how to put links up as i am technology defficient.but if you look up there website its a little cheaper than Amazon.189$ on Amazon.once again called Petra.good luck on saving money by doing it on your own.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

@silvercymbal has one and a YouTube video of it in use. I tried a handheld propane fogger from Black Flag but found better control with bifenthrin and a battery power sprayer. No backpack fogging experience though as I don't treat my wooded area as it is less used than the yard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been using demand Cs for a while. It is cheap and easy to apply. It takes cares of mosquitos very good. I apply it using a 1g tank sprayer to get the walls, chairs and shrubs with it.

I just don't see how a fogger works long term.

This thread has good recent info. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7473

And this is the diy thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6476


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

Last year we purchased the Invatech Italia 868 Mist Duster backpack blower for my dad.

https://www.misterduster.com/mistblower_duster_p/868.htm

He uses it to spray the natural garlic based mosquito and tick repellent at his house, my house and a friends house. He has limited hours on it, used it to apply 4 sets of applications, maybe 4-5 hours so far. The machine works very well, starts right up and easily carries product 40+ feet. Biggest complaint is it is noisy, but with ear protection that is a non-issue. Buying the blower and concentrate for his yard alone last year was less than he would have spent with a local company. Is the machine as well built as a Stihl or my Husqvarna 570BTS? No, but it is certainly built well enough for a homeowner to use for a very long time. I would recommend it to anyone who wants to use it for personal use. One nice feature of the blower is it pressurizes the tank so you get a consistent product output.

Before the purchase I emailed the misterduster website with some questions. They replied very quickly and answered all of my questions, even sending me a .pdf of the owners manual before I purchased.

As for the garlic mosquito spray, all of the treated yards had very low tick population. I wouldn't say 0 ticks, but probably a 95% reduction in ticks found on our dog which was very good. At my parents house they had pretty much 0 mosquitos. My yard and our neighbors yard had a noticeable decrease in mosquitos, however they were still bad enough that we applied Bifin I/T and that took care of the problem.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a Stihl SR 450 that I have used for 2 seasons. The key to mosquito control is getting product where the mosquitos harbor... the underside of the leaf. Using a sprayer without additional air movement is a waste of money when it comes to mosquito control in my opinion. Putting the product on with the mist blower covers both sides of the leaf and the underside has added residual control due to the fact that it is protected to some degree from UV.

The blower will pay for itself if you are paying $800/annually. Talstar 3 ft up and 3 ft out on your home plus spraying for mosquitos etc in the foliage will help quite a bit if you run a 30-45 day schedule. I have been using Fendona CS for family members who I do not visit all that often and they are seeing 2 months+ of mosquito control after I leave which is a big plus. Occasionally I will add Essentria IC3 for additional repellency - smells like rootbeer.

As far as spray accuracy, I have used it for Primo Maxx apps on the lawn and it has given me very even applications, I was pleasantly surprised - but my arm was tired from rapid swinging side-to-side.

Let me know if you have any specific questions about the mister's use.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Solo-451-3-Gallon-Lightweight-Consumption/dp/B0068J9ZJ4/ref=sr_1_35?hvadid=176940494337&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9060157&hvnetw=s&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=11908404958972479331&hvtargid=kwd-325693625&keywords=solo+sprayer&qid=1550179510&s=gateway&sr=8-35&tag=googhydr-20

https://www.amazon.com/Invatech-Italia-Mosquito-Sprayer-Backpack/dp/B0746S92WW/ref=sr_1_4_sspa?hvadid=176940494337&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9060157&hvnetw=s&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=11908404958972479331&hvtargid=kwd-325693625&keywords=solo+sprayer&qid=1550179553&s=gateway&sr=8-4-spons&tag=googhydr-20&psc=1


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the advice on this subject. I've been watching videos, reading the suggested links and overthinking in general. Just what I was trying to avoid. &#128514;

I'll post my decision and a review of the process.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

x Wild Bill x said:


> Last year we purchased the Invatech Italia 868 Mist Duster backpack blower for my dad.
> 
> https://www.misterduster.com/mistblower_duster_p/868.htm
> 
> ...


i was thinking of getting this exact setup the italia blower and using the mosiquito barrier to repel ticks. I cannot really tell if you are endorsing the mosiquiteo barrier as effective or stating it did not work since you switched to Bifin? I also found a product called Ecovia MT which is supposed to work on ticks too...


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

more general question are you all finding the backpack blower effective for ticks?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

When I don't miss the reapply interval for Demand CS and Bifen, we have zero mosquito's and ticks. The tick control lasts really long. I use this hose end sprayer - https://smile.amazon.com/Chapin-International-G362-Professional-Translucent/dp/B00UER1S2I


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I run the SR200 and have pretty good results with it: https://www.stihlusa.com/products/sprayers/backpack-sprayers/sr200/ I spray Bifen XTS, sometimes permethrin sfr for the immediate knockdown.

I really want a thermal fogger like: https://www.pestgoaway.com/thermal-fogger/5-longray-pulse-jet-thermal-fogger-2nd-gen.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwwb3rBRDrARIsALR3XeZzAGxPgpkcuvRbUALdaggVP50CjbOz2GJZWgqevj_SVB3ZmRevLkMaAiGOEALw_wcB


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Thermal foggers do not put down a residual barrier like the spray blowers. Personally, I use an engine drive backpack sprayer that operates at high pressure to direct a spray into trees, shrubs, and tall vegetation. It is not a blower, rather it has a pump that operates at over 500 psi and 3 gpm


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

estcstm3 said:


> x Wild Bill x said:
> 
> 
> > Last year we purchased the Invatech Italia 868 Mist Duster backpack blower for my dad.
> ...


@estcstm3

Sorry for not being clear. At my parents house the garlic mosquito barrier works great, it is all they use. They maybe get 2 or 3 ticks on the dog a year now, previously they would get 2 or 3 a day during certain times of the year. It also seems to have eliminated 95%+ mosquitoes at their house.

At my house and a neighbors house, I would say it eliminated 95%+ of ticks and 75% of mosquitoes. We have two small children and love spending time outside so I wanted to eliminate all the mosquitoes and went with BiFen IT in select areas of the yard that avoids pollinators and it has worked great. I would recommend either product, the mosquito barrier is obviously the "less" toxic option.

I had looked into the Ecovia MT and only saw so-so reviews, plus had one friend that used it and he said he felt it didn't work very well.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

OK so bear with me here... After reading this thread I decided to test a theory about the spray blowers. Basically this ties two pieces of equipment that I currently own into one, Backpack sprayer + Echo Blower. You can imagine where I'm going with this...

I filled my backpack sprayer with 1 gallon of water and .5oz of Telstar Bifen with the cone nozzle attached. The cone nozzle has a slight bend in the tip so I placed a piece of tape over the nozzle onto the end of the blower tube. From here I fired up the blower and to my surprise it actually worked quite well. My Echo blower has a cruise control function on it so all I needed to do was pull release the liquid from my sprayer and the blower would mist the liquid onto the surface. I admit I got a crazy idea in my head and just decided to experiment with it. I sprayed everything from the tree line in my back yard to the landscaping and deck etc.. I will report back and let everyone know if the mosquitoes are suppressed.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are not off in left field at all. That is the principle of how modern orchard and vineyard sprayers work. Those use a blower directing air into a chute containing spray nozzles installed in the stream of air. The spray nozzles are operated via a high capacity pump. The air is used to propel the spray into the trees or grape vines.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

x Wild Bill x said:


> estcstm3 said:
> 
> 
> > x Wild Bill x said:
> ...


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Bmitch05, can you give an update on your "backpack sprayer/blower" combo? I'm very interested in doing something similar. If I didn't buy a huge husqvaurna backpack blower a few years ago, I would invest in the solo 452 mister. I have a couple of hand held blowers and a battery operated 4 gallon sprayer. So taping the sprayer nozzle to the end of the blower seems like it would accompolish a similar result (not quite as good) as the $700 dollar solo mister.


----------



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

I'm running the Stihl SR430 with the Do Your Own Professional kit. We have a wooded back property line and a pool. Last year the Mosquitos would chase you indoors at dusk. This year we have no issues, and my neighbors want me to treat their yards and pay for the chemicals. Well worth the investment if you spend time outside...Another perk these chemicals also kill ants, termites, spiders, roaches and other pest that will get into your home so it's just another barrier to keep you safe and pest free inside as well.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

BHopper said:


> I'm running the Stihl SR430 with the Do Your Own Professional kit. We have a wooded back property line and a pool. Last year the Mosquitos would chase you indoors at dusk. This year we have no issues, and my neighbors want me to treat their yards and pay for the chemicals. Well worth the investment if you spend time outside...Another perk these chemicals also kill ants, termites, spiders, roaches and other pest that will get into your home so it's just another barrier to keep you safe and pest free inside as well.


That's the unit I've been eyeing. The 430 has the pump that allows you to get vertical with the fog. How have you been liking the machine and any leak issues?


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

BHopper said:


> I'm running the Stihl SR430 with the Do Your Own Professional kit. We have a wooded back property line and a pool. Last year the Mosquitos would chase you indoors at dusk. This year we have no issues, and my neighbors want me to treat their yards and pay for the chemicals. Well worth the investment if you spend time outside...Another perk these chemicals also kill ants, termites, spiders, roaches and other pest that will get into your home so it's just another barrier to keep you safe and pest free inside as well.


Just what's the going rate on that model stihl? And what's your opinion on the noise level?

I've got the innova 8xx something or other...the "mister duster" and while it works I'm not otherwise impressed with it.


----------



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

Hey Saint Louisan and others I apologize for the stupid late response...... I got the middle model of the Stihl it wasn't cheap close to $650 I think maybe a little more.... I wear ear plugs with all my equipment so the noise level really doesn't bother me but any backpack blower needs them.

As for impressions almost a year later I still absolutely feel this is one of the best investments if you have spend time outside in the South during the summer.... I've sprayed numerous friends yards and my in-laws who have 10 acres and everyone notices a huge difference.

I've had NO issues with the chemicals harming landscaping, I try and stay away from places where bee's and other beneficial critters might live, wasp and yellow jackets be damn. This model Stihl seems to push the chemicals high enough into the trees to take care of most pest. I have a pool and seriously the mosquito's used to chase us inside at dusk in the summer now we can enjoy the pool into the evening without issue. The wife actually stays on me to be sure we always have chemicals on the ready if needed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I want to qualify this statement as someone who had a pesticide license commercially, and regularly then, and regularly now for myself apply all kinds of chemicals.

Do you REALLY want to be making aerosolized particles of nerve agents and spraying them all around vs letting someone else take the hit on that?

Personally, I use a pump sprayer, and just spray a liquid barrier product on fences and walls and vertical surfaces.

Augment that with some bugzappers and whatnot, that's the route I'd go.

I don't care what anybody else says, I get it, masks, PPE, all that stuff, I got "dosed" in the face with bug killer once and couldn't feel parts of my face and mouth for a few days, so that sort of soured me to messing with certain things, foggers being one of them.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

BHopper said:


> Hey Saint Louisan and others I apologize for the stupid late response...... I got the middle model of the Stihl it wasn't cheap close to $650 I think maybe a little more.... I wear ear plugs with all my equipment so the noise level really doesn't bother me but any backpack blower needs them.
> 
> As for impressions almost a year later I still absolutely feel this is one of the best investments if you have spend time outside in the South during the summer.... I've sprayed numerous friends yards and my in-laws who have 10 acres and everyone notices a huge difference.
> 
> I've had NO issues with the chemicals harming landscaping, I try and stay away from places where bee's and other beneficial critters might live, wasp and yellow jackets be damn. This model Stihl seems to push the chemicals high enough into the trees to take care of most pest. I have a pool and seriously the mosquito's used to chase us inside at dusk in the summer now we can enjoy the pool into the evening without issue. The wife actually stays on me to be sure we always have chemicals on the ready if needed.


Good update! I've still had luck with the chinesium version. I did have an issue with the carb, it just never ran perfect enough for me. I ended up spending $20 on a carb that had 60% of the bore as the oem one. Actually runs great now. Either way I regret not pony'ing up the coin on the stihl.

Same with the pool though, they'd chew my kids up at sunset, we weren't brave enough to stay out after dark. Gas sprayer changed all that!

You have a good one!


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> So I want to qualify this statement as someone who had a pesticide license commercially, and regularly then, and regularly now for myself apply all kinds of chemicals.
> 
> Do you REALLY want to be making aerosolized particles of nerve agents and spraying them all around vs letting someone else take the hit on that?
> 
> ...


Works fine for me, plenty of neighbors pay a service (same as we did), so I'm not feeling the guilt.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Saint Louisan said:


> Works fine for me, plenty of neighbors pay a service (same as we did), so I'm not feeling the guilt.


Guilt?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Does anybody have any chemical recommendations for mosquitos that aren't terrible for bees?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@SCGrassMan I am not aware of any that are highly selective in the way you mention; however, application style should be able to accomplish the goal of limiting off-target exposure if done properly. For example, a mister allows for a more accurate application to the undersides of leaves (where mosquitos harbor). It is the applicators responsibility to avoid areas that bees frequent. By targeting more effective areas where mosquitos actually harbor it can help to limit the use of blanket spraying and inadvertently hitting many bee-frequented areas. But again, it is up to the operator to make the choice to stop before hitting those areas. The attitude of "if some is good, more is better" is something I battled daily when training commercial PCOs. Targeted apps with the right tools to get to harborage is a recipe for success.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mowww said:


> @SCGrassMan I am not aware of any that are highly selective in the way you mention; however, application style should be able to accomplish the goal of limiting off-target exposure if done properly. For example, a mister allows for a more accurate application to the undersides of leaves (where mosquitos harbor). It is the applicators responsibility to avoid areas that bees frequent. By targeting more effective areas where mosquitos actually harbor it can help to limit the use of blanket spraying and inadvertently hitting many bee-frequented areas. But again, it is up to the operator to make the choice to stop before hitting those areas. The attitude of "if some is good, more is better" is something I battled daily when training commercial PCOs. Targeted apps with the right tools to get to harborage is a recipe for success.


Absolutely agree. I mention it because people are talking about spraying shrubs and things. And imidicloprid wasn't mentioned, but I believe that one is systemic. The Demand CS and bifen if applied to plants will wreck bees, and apparently its worse when combined with certain fungicides.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Does anybody have any chemical recommendations for mosquitos that aren't terrible for bees?


I'm going to be spraying with Pyrethrum (OMRI listed) +Pyriproxyfen (IGR) + essential oils combination. Here's a bulletin from Clemson with toxicity groupings to honeybees. https://www.clemson.edu/public/regulatory/pesticide-regulation/bulletins/bulletin-5-protecting-honeybees.pdf


----------



## Chem1 (May 19, 2021)

BHopper,
Can you update us on the setting you use on the metering knob?
Thanks!


----------



## M5Pilot (Jun 12, 2019)

On my Stihl 430 sprayer, I use the pressure pump metering knob, which is "B" on page 27 of the owner's manual, and set that to 1. I've been using mine for 3 years now and have settled on Proflex as it really does last 90 days plus. It contains 2 IGR's. I'm only buying 1 product now instead of all the others to mix up. Do It Yourself Pest Control has the best price I've found at 80.00 a quart when you buy a case. In fact, I reapply after 90 days even though I don't see any mosquitos and I'm in Georgia. I mix up 3 gallons for a very wooded acre. I apply in April, July, and October. Used to have mosquito magnets and this method I'm using now is bulletproof. What a relief.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Does all this stuff also kill lightning bugs?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

M5Pilot said:


> On my Stihl 430 sprayer, I use the pressure pump metering knob, which is "B" on page 27 of the owner's manual, and set that to 1. I've been using mine for 3 years now and have settled on Proflex as it really does last 90 days plus. It contains 2 IGR's. I'm only buying 1 product now instead of all the others to mix up. Do It Yourself Pest Control has the best price I've found at 80.00 a quart when you buy a case. In fact, I reapply after 90 days even though I don't see any mosquitos and I'm in Georgia. I mix up 3 gallons for a very wooded acre. I apply in April, July, and October. Used to have mosquito magnets and this method I'm using now is bulletproof. What a relief.


90 days in the South is incredible. Thanks for the product tip. How high up do you spray trees/foliage?


----------



## M5Pilot (Jun 12, 2019)

As high as it goes. About the height of a 2 story house. The longer you hold it there and not move, the higher it will go. So I go fairly slow around the house. I also use the end cap on the blower tube that directs the mist up like 45 degrees. That way when I want a level spray, just hold the tube down which is easy. It's easier to get vertical coverage with this end cap so you don't have to hold the spray tube so upright. Easier on your arms as most of your target is off the ground. There is one type of mosquito that does hang out up high in the trees. At this point I haven't seen a mosquito or been bitten yet this year. I bought my daughter a 430 as they had a terrible problem up in Charlotte. Could hardly use their yard with kids. They can't believe how much better it is.


----------

